# Just curious...



## Funbusybeader (Mar 15, 2015)

How many of you have multiple projects going at any given time...
I always have something laying nearby or that's easy to pick up and take to work or on vacation 

Current projects...
A pair of socks
Ten stitch blanket (posted pictures under that topic)
An afghan 
A mitered square blanket (2 actually)
Lace scarf
And that might be it currently...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Funbusybeader said:


> How many of you have multiple projects going at any given time...
> I always have something laying nearby or that's easy to pick up and take to work or on vacation
> 
> Current projects...
> ...


Oh dear more than that. LOL But it's ok, we aren't hurting anybody.


----------



## Funbusybeader (Mar 15, 2015)

I even keep a yarn stash in my car sometimes...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't have enough fingers to count them.

I bore easily so have to keep switching projects.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I would have a panic attack if I listed all of mine!
I did just finish a cowl! 
I have several going all the time. Then I have a couple I'm not sure I like how they are going, so I put them away for awhile to see if they magically come out looking better. :XD:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have socks I am working on now.
A sweater for my partner. I don't like it so it will be ripped out.
A poncho for my GD that I started 3 times before Christmas. 
Boris the bunny.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well since I just finished a cowl, I guesstamate around 4-5, but some are really half done. Before I joined this great group I never started something unless I finished what I started. Now look at me, not only that but I have gone yarn crazy!!!!

Fiona. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Phalia (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a pair of socks, 2 at a time. A 10 stitch blanket. A washcloth. A pair of leg warmers. Let's see..oh started a pair of baby booties today.


----------



## Funbusybeader (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one! My husband thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


Ditto! (And I have SEEN Carter's Liver Pills. We found them when we cleaned out the old general store that my great grandmother ran.) I DID finish the actual knitting on a scarf last night. Too bad it needs ends woven and blocking still.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Funbusybeader said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one! My husband thinks I'm crazy!


To him I say PFFFFFFTTTTT. That should help.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I try not to have too many things going. Then I don't have to dither over which one to work on.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


turning 60 in May and yes I remember that!


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Turn 55 on Saturday and still remember that saying, my mom used it frequently.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I always have more than one thing going, and it takes every ounce of self control not to cast on something new when I buy yarn I really love! I usually have 2 main things to work on so if I get bored I can switch, or if something feels like its taking too long I move to the smaller project (usually socks or a headband). There are always longer term projects going, some of which don't get finished for ages, but for me thats the nature of my knitting


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't have enough fingers to count them.
> 
> I bore easily so have to keep switching projects.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I have 7 or 8 knitting projects in progress most of the time. I seem to enjoy having that many, no more or less and I don't really know why but who cares? It's all good...


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to have more than a dozen and then the last "year" I worked on finishing most of them so I could move on. Now I am down to 3 or 4 and knit on what ever my mood is like. Easy, need to be alone to concentrate or colorful.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I have about 6, not counting the ufo's in a tote stashed away. I usually wind up reknitting those into something different.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Funbusybeader said:


> I even keep a yarn stash in my car sometimes...


I have stashesof yarn in my car!

amazingly I think I only have 3 crochet projects going, a scarf, a granny square afghan, and a turtle. Then there always booties to be made for charity. I have one scarf I'm knitting for practice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

After we returned from our last joint trip to Syria (February 28, 2011), I took a note pad and pen and went from room to room and box to bin and tallied my WIPs. When I stopped and counted them, I stopped looking for the rest. I had reached seventy-four. Yes, I have finished some since then, but I fear I've begun even more, _especially_ since I discovered KP a few days later and haven't been off it much since. 

But who cares how many I have? I'm having fun working on them - at least some of them - and that is what counts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I remember their TV ads in the early 50s. I was born in 1946.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

67 and remember that.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh gosh, too many...I don't want to talk about it!!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's see, a cowl, a vest, a sweater and a shawl are all currently on the needles. I did finish a pair of socks today so I had better start another pair. I wouldn't want to get bored with only one WIP. My problem is these are winter projects but our weather is now hot here in Cali, so I have no interest in making warm wooly things, but don't want to put them away for several months either. What to do?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Let's see, a cowl, a vest, a sweater and a shawl are all currently on the needles. I did finish a pair of socks today so I had better start another pair. I wouldn't want to get bored with only one WIP. My problem is these are winter projects but our weather is now hot here in Cali, so I have no interest in making warm wooly things, but don't want to put them away for several months either. What to do?


The worst of the summer's heat usually finds me sweltering under a nearly-finished afghan. During the last deep-freeze spell, I was working on small things like the 1898 Hat. I know I _should_ work on the huge warm things in winter and the smaller knits in summer. I worked night-shift more years than not. I just seem to do things ass-backwards!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


Not yet I still remember it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just one. Always finish what I am doing before starting another. Just me. :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

! or 2. :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have about 10 going. I had to abandon them because I need to knit baby items for my expectant DD


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't have enough fingers to count them.
> 
> I bore easily so have to keep switching projects.


The same here, knitting, crochet, designing.........


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Too many to mention . . . and one afghan in my head that was been ruminating for many months. Due as gift on 21March2015.

Oops.

You are in good company. ;-)


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Three sweaters
Harlequin coat
Swirl Coat
Mitered Square Lapghan
Two pairs of socks
One shawl (was two; just frogged one)

Am really almost through with one of the sweaters, except found a huge error when doing the tops of the sleeves; pattern for sleeve tops didn't match armhole opening and so had to frog back to the beginning decrease on the sleeves. But that will be finished shortly. And I just did finish a short-rows scarf and wore it yesterday.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, and I did just finish the Different Lines shawl but it needs to be blocked.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

My normal before I hit this dry spell was 2-3 market bags, a cowl or 2 and always a pair of fingerless gloves. Right now, just trying to get it together to cast on a bag as a thank you gift for my doctor and then hopefully a silk cowl for my sister, we've both been going through a pretty long rough patch.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Am I strange? I only ever have one at a time!


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

I just celebrated birthday 66 and I took cod liver pills as a kid. I have several projects all finished knitting but need stitching together, which I hate doing. Yikes.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't have enough fingers to count them.
> 
> I bore easily so have to keep switching projects.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

I do right now I have a sweater I got bored with birthday gifts for two grandchildren and I am trying to get back to knitting so practice stuff


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Mopgenorth ,Some will think that the Carter you refer to is Jimmy Carter. See avatar. I remember the Carters Little Liver Pills. My grandma had them. They came in a small glass tube with a cork stopper.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I usually have a couple projects going on at the same time. One is for when I don't have to concentrate.


----------



## nannylor (Feb 22, 2015)

Let'see....2 pairs of socks, baby monster pants, baby sweater, adult sweater, more socks, 2 knitted afghans. I could never work on just one project at a time.


----------



## A Knit to Remember (Oct 28, 2013)

I have so many going that I quite frequently end up having to steal the needles from one to start another. I am awful about finishing things, too. Sometimes I get so sick of something, or get 10-20 rows in and just can't stand the pattern that I frog it and start something completely different. My husband asked me just the other day(as I was frogging) if I was ever going to finish anything. Pooh! He just doesn't understand. I finish lots of things, but I can't see wasting hours of my time on something that I don't love right from the get-go.


----------



## cooldesert (Aug 30, 2014)

Where is location BFE ?


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I get it! LOL and me too..I have more than anyone needs..LOL


----------



## A Knit to Remember (Oct 28, 2013)

cooldesert said:


> Where is location BFE ?


*** Caution *** May be offensive, but click this link to get your answer
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/13372/what-is-the-etymology-of-bfe


----------



## KimSackmann (Jan 24, 2015)

I only have 3 because if I keep starting new projects I will never finish any of them but Im working a blanket and sometimes feel like I will never be done so I will take a break and work on a small project that only takes a couple hours or days for that 'completed project satisfaction'


----------



## cooldesert (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for update of this location; must have missed
that place in all my travels, at least I hope so. LOL


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't have enough fingers to count them.
> 
> I bore easily so have to keep switching projects.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am working on a mitered square blanket made from leftover sock yarn so am only working on one currently. I need to get it finished before the weather turns warm. It was 76 here yesterday but back into the 50's for the rest of this week. Happy St Patricks Day!


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

Will be 60 in June.....happy birthday YoK2tog.......I remember....and I think I have 6 wips......?????


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I usually work on one thing at a time. Although I have agreed to join a local group to work on a mystery sock project that will be on line from, I think, it is knitting hunter or something like that. I also quilt but I don't count that as multiple projects as they are a different medium entirely.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I never have just one. It might get finished faster if I did.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

1. Afghan--square from the center out [at home project]
2. Afghan---garter for MY bed [at home project]
3. Afghan---"Drunken Triangles" [at home project]
4. Hat to replace the one I lost Saturday [commute project]

And the shirt I'm making for DD [sewing project-at home]


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I always have several projects going. Right now I have
1. a cross stitch picture
2. an afghan
3. a summer type sweater
4. a small afthan for my son to put in his pickup for his dogs to lay on so there won't be dog hair all over the pickup.

And, I'm thinking about starting another summer type sweater but have't decided on which pattern I'm going to use yet.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Funbusybeader said:


> How many of you have multiple projects going at any given time...
> I always have something laying nearby or that's easy to pick up and take to work or on vacation
> 
> Current projects...
> ...


Me. I have made a list of "current" projects - those that I really want to get finished! It has 22 items on it. Many are UFO's... I am actively working on 5 of them. A couple are nearly done! Then, I'll swap out the finished projects with some other UFO's I have hanging around. And maybe allow myself one or two new projects - but only if I finish at least a couple of the ones on the list!

I am a multicrafter, and I am a "process" crafter -that is, I enjoy the process more than the product. I do finish what needs to be (eventually, lol) and I do make some products (baby gifts, socks as needed, etc) but for the most part - I knit to relax in the evenings, to keep my hands busy so I don't fidget, and I get excited about new projects that will improve a skill or teach me a new skill, use a new yarn, use an old skill in a new way, have an interesting twist, or .... I also need a portable project, a simple project, a complex project, for those times that I know I'll be waiting somewhere, watching TV, or needing a distraction, all depending on my mood on any given day....

So, yes, I have multiple projects on the go all the time! But, I'm trying to limit how many new ones I start, and get on with feeling excited again about old projects that grabbed my interest - to "re-fall in love" with some of those UFO's I've got hanging around!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


Let's not talk about that - I understand and I am 70+ - guess we are showing our age, but hey, I'm loving every knitting and crocheting day I have left!!!!! Bring on the Carter's Little Liver Pills - yuck! (Have you ever tasted them - I haven't)


----------



## KnittingNellie6113 (Feb 27, 2015)

Plenty at once...;-)


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have 7 projects going right now. I get bored and move from one to the other.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Afghan
Socks
Leg warmers
Scarf
Granny squares


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

To many to count! Some go back 20yrs. My Bad. (They may get finished some day,or not) Told my kids,just throw it all in the hole with me. Lol


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I choose not to know how many PhD I have. Mainly because I don't know. I am working on a sweater that hurts my hands and I am determined to finish it. It goes s l o w my. I have a hat, for the same person. A short also for the same person and a pair of fingerless mitts that the book with the pattern for it ran away, for a different person. That seems to be about it. The person who all the unfinished projects are for had grown up and is going away with the Marines in a few months. I am a bad mum.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Usually, I have sox on needles at all times. Then, I have 1 shawl, a hat and maybe an afghan. That doesn't the UFOs. Well, who counts anyway?


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

52 and still use this saying


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Currently, two different sweaters (one each for granddaughters), one potato chip scarf, one shawlette for one of my sisters and then will do the other sisters shawlette next in time for May visit with them. :thumbup:


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Like many others, I have several WIP's & UFO's.
Ten stitch blanket
Crocheted afghan 
My first lace & chart project-a shawl
A simple cowl for knit night
Crocheted jacket
Hibernating projects:
Gypsycream bear
Socks
Small floor rug
I have finished several items, among them two cowls for a friend I visited this weekend. Last time I saw her, in 2010, I didn't even know how to knit!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Funbusybeader-U R Not alone-and all hubbies - unless they do crafts too - think we are nuts!!!!! (Must add tho that my hubby does like the fact that I have a "new" hobby to occupy my time-hahahahahahaha- have been knitting since I was 8-9 yrs old-just took it up again a year ago after not knitting for approx. 30 yrs)


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Now I feel "normal"


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


i remember but my son doesn't so somewhere between 40 and 61


----------



## nmgram (Dec 27, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I get it, in my late sixties.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

This Carter does not have any liver pills. Do thyroid pills count? lol


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

You bet. I like to have some little projects that I can take on trips and are easy to carry. Problem is that sometimes when you go to pick up a project you forget where you were and what you were doing. I try to leave a note as to where I left off.


----------



## nmgram (Dec 27, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> Am I strange? I only ever have one at a time!


Not strange, but not typical. Maybe you are the only sane one among us.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

You mean you're not supposed to have several things in progress LOL


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm proud to say only two projects right now. Am finishing the second baby blanket for twins due in April and a washcloth I am following in a kal. I plan to shop from my stash to use the lion's share of it this year and want to keep my projects under control! No more than two or three at a time...I hope!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

at the moment i am working on three projects....a drop stitch scarf that is about half finished...a huge cross stitch of a dragon and a quilt on the quilting frame about half finished....someday i might even finish them...
Blessings


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I always have multiples.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have:
Socks (always)
Dreambird
Pocket puppy
Socks in time out since last summer (the yarn doesn't want to be entrelac, but I WILL win)
A Multnomah shawl that will probably be frogged & redone
A sweater for my son.
And there may be for that I'll remember later.
AND of courses there is always my spinning!

The first three are the only things that I am actively working on. The sweater isn't in timeout, but it's boring. He picked out the pattern, so I can't find something more interesting.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


My father in law used to say that! But I haven't heard anyone say it since he died several years ago.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't do but one project at a time. I have to finish one thing before I start the other.. I would go crazy. haha


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

You mean we should count them? lol


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> After we returned from our last joint trip to Syria (February 28, 2011), I took a note pad and pen and went from room to room and box to bin and tallied my WIPs. When I stopped and counted them, I stopped looking for the rest. I had reached seventy-four. Yes, I have finished some since then, but I fear I've begun even more, _especially_ since I discovered KP a few days later and haven't been off it much since.
> 
> But who cares how many I have? I'm having fun working on them - at least some of them - and that is what counts.


Jessica-Jean: Isn't it fun to realize as a grown up that it's your home and you can determine how it's kept (including how many knitting projects, yarn, etc.) are in it? Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Me too. Sometimes? Probably always.



Funbusybeader said:


> I even keep a yarn stash in my car sometimes...


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

I hope you and your sister will both have better times ahead soon. 
I encourage you to knit a bit-- it will help your mood improve.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

A Knit to Remember said:


> *** Caution *** May be offensive, but click this link to get your answer
> http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/13372/what-is-the-etymology-of-bfe


I cannot figure out what this link has to do with question of how many projects we have going?


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Probably about 8 items. They are tying up my needles. I either have to finish or put them on a holder of sorts.


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I am 65 going on 66 soon and use that saying alot. All my younger co-worker get a kick out of it. I have started projects hiding everywhere in my house.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been trying VERY hard to just work on one project at a time. If I put a project down for too long, chances are I'll never come back to it.

That being said, I always have a pair of socks or a washcloth to work on, in addition to larger projects.

Hazel


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


Ha Ha. 63 here and I get it. 
I am making a lace shawl that takes all of my concentration. I like to finish a project before I start another. But, this weekend I had a lot of family visiting so I started a crocheted market bag so I could have something to do with my hands that didnt take so much concentration. So now I have two projects going if you count yarn and patterns for planned projects then hummmm, cant count all those.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok I get WIP. What means UFO?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm ashamed to say!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


We called them "little liver pills". Ha! Showing my age, aren't I?


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Bridgeknitter said:


> I cannot figure out what this link has to do with question of how many projects we have going?


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: Me too - I think we have a jokester here.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The worst of the summer's heat usually finds me sweltering under a nearly-finished afghan. During the last deep-freeze spell, I was working on small things like the 1898 Hat. I know I _should_ work on the huge warm things in winter and the smaller knits in summer. I worked night-shift more years than not. I just seem to do things ass-backwards!


Had to laugh as I seem to find myself in the same predicament often. If it's not an afghan, it's a baby quily that's right at the quilting stage in the summer. And I do still hand quilt them...


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Sierrakj said:


> Ok I get WIP. What means UFO?


UnFinished Object


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

My father used to say that all the time, and I'm no kid.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Turning 91 and remember it well.
Besides several knitting projects in various stages of undone, I have needlepoint projects going.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Me:

*Intricate afghan started for my mother
*Baby afghan about 1/6 finished, due 4/4
*A sweater for me that I wanted to have finished by this weekend, but has gotten put aside for now
*My first pair of toe-up socks (got the toe done on both, but doing one at a time with 2 circulars for the first time) ~ this has taken priority because I wanted an easily portable project for a trip I'm taking this weekend
*Scarf for my fiance, using yarn from a sweater I made
*a pair of mitten/gloves that is going to get frogged (weird project from the get go)

Just finished a pair of socks for my fiance, and am surprising him by putting them in a care package for a weekend seminar he's attending out of town this weekend. 

Seems like I'm forgetting something, but I think that's it for now.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't have enough fingers to count them.
> 
> I bore easily so have to keep switching projects.


Now, THAT sounds exactly like me ;~D.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

WOW!! I was always afraid to tell anyone about my stash & unfinished projects for fear they would look at me as not normal.....But hey!!! after readmg all these great answers all I can say is.... I'm normal!!, I'm normal!!
Thank you all


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

did you ever make a sweater for that darling little papillion?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I have 20 projects going at the moment!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Some are happy with one project, other need multiples going on at all times. Nothing strange about it.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Just finished a pair of socks, snother pr in the works somewhere, a sweater for me, an afghan, a sweater vest, and a few things hiding in the closet. Too many. This does not include all my quilting WIP.
My mom used the liver pill saying also.She would be 108 were she alive today.

Dot


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I cannot have more than what I'm working on. Looks like I'm in the minority. I have to finish what I'm working on before starting a new project.
I found out a loooooong time ago if I didn't finish something and started on another project the first one never got completed.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I try to keep it to no more than 3 projects at a time, but unfortunately it doesn't always work that way.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I'm laughing as I read this. Will be celebrating my 65th this summer and I remember this saying.

Unfinished items? 2 potholders, 1 afghan, 1 baby blanket, 3 scarves. :-D


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I have two, an afghan I work on week nights and on the week-ends I make 2 dishcloths. By next Christmas I will have a stockpile of dishcloths.


----------



## priscilla431 (Jul 17, 2014)

At the moment I have two Prayer Shawles for our ministry at church, one afghan, two scarfs for our homeless outreach, several hats and fingerless gloves. Probably have more started somewhere in my stash just don't want to get bored. &#128515; &#127801;


----------



## Nanamat (Feb 19, 2014)

I remember that saying....shocking to hear my 40 year old daughter use it the other week when we were talking....only shocking cause I refuse to believe she is already 40 and her sister 47....How did that happen? I'm only 36! haha well, in my mind anyway...


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish my WIP's were that small. I work on several projects (10-12) during the day as I get bored easily especially with a simple pattern.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I'm 55, I remember that expression.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a knit sweater that I started a year ago that I have the bodice finished and am 1" down the first sleeve. I put it down to make two baby blankets for nieces then when they were finished, my husband wanted one, too! So I have just finished the squares and am blocking to stitch together on the "manghan." I also wanted some fingerless gloves and started them about September and am 1" on the cuff. The gloves are my carry around project (usually I carry around socks). I keep the carry around project in the car. Since my afghan is now going to be to big to carry around and I have to wait for the blocked squares to dry, I will be getting a little more done on my sweater and gloves. HOWEVER, I just found out this weekend that I am going to be a grandma. So, all projects are at risk for going into the closet in favor of baby items!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> I usually work on one thing at a time. Although I have agreed to join a local group to work on a mystery sock project that will be on line from, I think, it is knitting hunter or something like that. I also quilt but I don't count that as multiple projects as they are a different medium entirely.


Knit Purl Hunter maybe? http://knitpurlhunter.com/


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

My yarn stash wouldn't even fit in my car. It's built up over many years. As far as projects go, between machine knitting, sewing and jewellery I have lost count how many are unfinished. I really must get the incentive to finish some of them at least. Procrastination and the computer are my main problems!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

After all of the reminiscing about Carter's Little Liver Pills, I have to throw out another one. Anyone remember Lydia Pinkham?


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I couldn't begin to count the knitting items that are "In-waiting" ... LOL I'm working on two hats at the moment, one for daytime while watching TV, and one in the evening while watching TV in bed in the evening ... 
I also bead and am in the middle of several items ... earrings, wrist Rosaries and bead netted ornament covers. I have a Craft Faire in Oct for my girlfriends church, so am working on a lot of things for that. I want lots of stuff so I can make my Christmas money ... LOL


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have three - a teddy bear that needs to be stuffed and sewn, an octopus that needs his legs sewn on and a shawl that I plan to wear at my nieces's wedding in April. The toys will be finished tonight then I'll be down to one. I've learned that if I don't finish something before I start on the next project it probably will never get done so I try not to have more than two things going at the same time. I'm also shopping out of my stash until I get it down to a reasonable size.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I remember their TV ads in the early 50s. I was born in 1946.


Don't remember saying or ads but my aunt swore by them,they came in a tiny blue "hatbox" which fascinated me.My aunt warned me that if I took them,they would make my wee GREEN.Lindseymary


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yikes, that's alot. I have about 3 at a time. One that is mindless knitting while watching T.V. Another that requires more concentration, the third somewhere in between. Oh, I do a monthly online dishcloth also, 2 rows a day.


----------



## hoosier (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, but not too many. It's especially useful when one of them is a long term thing which is going be going for awhile. You can switch off to smaller, quicker things to finish, when the long term thing gets boring and feel like you are accomplishing something along the way.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bridgeknitter said:


> After all of the reminiscing about Carter's Little Liver Pills, I have to throw out another one. Anyone remember Lydia Pinkham?


Not really, but it's still on the market ... or an updated version with the same name is: http://www.amazon.com/Lydia-Pinkham-150-Tablets/dp/B00080DPJA


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Just finished a pair of socks for DH and started another pair for myself.
Finished my first sleeve steek on a Fair Isle sweater I'm knitting for myself. I've been taking several breaks because Fair Isle is new to me and cutting steeks makes me really really nervous.
Working on some Barbie doll clothes for the neighbors' GD for her birthday next month.
I also have an alpaca sweater I don't like (but I love the yarn) and I'm going to rip out.
And an intarsia Christmas sweater I started over a decade ago-it's way too small for me, maybe someday I'll finish it for someone a little more slender.
That's all I can remember, anyway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> ... I have finished several items, among them two cowls for a friend I visited this weekend. Last time I saw her, in 2010, I didn't even know how to knit!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations on becoming so accomplished in such a short time!!!


----------



## hoosier (Dec 31, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I remember their TV ads in the early 50s. I was born in 1946.


Jessica Jean: I was born in 1946 also and remember Carters Little Liver pills from television commercials. There was something else along the same line for Iron Poor Blood, but can't remember what it was called.

Medicine ads were certainly simpler (and much less explicit) back then compared to now.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I don't have an answer for your question, but I know that saying very well. :thumbup:


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

hoosier said:



> Jessica Jean: I was born in 1946 also and remember Carters Little Liver pills from television commercials. There was something else along the same line for Iron Poor Blood, but can't remember what it was called.
> 
> That was Geritol - liquid and later came the pills. Oh. Lord, I'm showing my age - I was born in '43. :lol:


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Quite a few <cough, cough> I do not have enough fingers or toes to count them. I thought I'd get Boris the bunny completed, but stopped to make a prayer shawl for a dear friend who is having a mastectomy tomorrow. So, I have another added to the WIP list.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

hoosier said:


> Jessica Jean: I was born in 1946 also and remember Carters Little Liver pills from television commercials. There was something else along the same line for Iron Poor Blood, but can't remember what it was called.
> 
> Medicine ads were certainly simpler (and much less explicit) back then compared to now.


Any more the side effects from the meds are worse than the problem they're taken for


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hoosier said:


> Jessica Jean: I was born in 1946 also and remember Carters Little Liver pills from television commercials. There was something else along the same line for Iron Poor Blood, but can't remember what it was called.
> 
> Medicine ads were certainly simpler (and much less explicit) back then compared to now.


Geritol! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geritol


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

The liquid Geritol was evil. My ex would take it before he left for work and I wouldn't kiss him goodbye, it tasted so nasty.


----------



## Knit Addict (Mar 8, 2015)

Fiona3 said:


> Well since I just finished a cowl, I guesstamate around 4-5, but some are really half done. Before I joined this great group I never started something unless I finished what I started. Now look at me, not only that but I have gone yarn crazy!!!!
> 
> Fiona. 😱😱😱


I was the same. Since KP gave me permission, my WIP's have blossomed.


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

just turned 70 y o & do remember this saying, Used it often myself.
WIPs always a prayer shawl worked on every week when our charity knitting group meets. otherwise only 2 to 3, something really easy I can pick up & go & then something for myself or as a gift. Will be doing simple things, (mittens, preemie or chemo hats, dishcloths, scarfs) when at the ballpark this season.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

After reading the post here, I think many of us are afraid of becoming bored with a project and keep many on hand to keep our attention. I know this is me. If I am extremely tires after work I knit on something very plain while watching TV. On Saturday I knit on my complicated project. Hubby works on Sat. Then if I am down in the dumps I work on something very bright colored.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Am I strange? I only ever have one at a time!


Ahhh, that rare OOAAT person!!

Only One At A Time (or maybe the the second A isn't used in the abbreviation. I forget since I'm not in that group)

Ever wonder why the word 'abbreviation' is so long?


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I don't know, but I got it. And I also have several WIP's at any one time. I've always been a good multitasker. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Always! :thumbup:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I got it, and I'm 41! Anyway, only have two projects going now, a scarf and a blanket that I'm making for a co worker. Usually have about 4 going at once, so should probably start a couple hats.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I cannot have more than what I'm working on. Looks like I'm in the minority. I have to finish what I'm working on before starting a new project.
> I found out a loooooong time ago if I didn't finish something and started on another project the first one never got completed.


I don't think anyone has to feel weird or different. There's plenty of company no matter how you handle your projects ;~)! It's whatever works for you that matters.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Ahhh, that rare OOAAT person!!
> 
> Only One At A Time (or maybe the the second A isn't used in the abbreviation. I forget since I'm not in that group)
> 
> Ever wonder why the word 'abbreviation' is so long?


;~DD!


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

I will be 86 in May and sure remember carter a little liver pills LOL&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Am I strange? I only ever have one at a time!


No, me too, perhaps it's a British thing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I get it, for sure! 'Course, I'll be 81 this year! (Had an uncle named Carter, and he endured many jokes about that!)


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations on becoming so accomplished in such a short time!!!


Thank you!


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't have enough fingers to count them.
> 
> I bore easily so have to keep switching projects.


I thought I was the only one who bored easily :lol: I have about 7 started and am wishing to start a few more ideas. Its very hard for me to NOT start a new project when I am looking at it1 :mrgreen:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


I always enjoy reading your posts. You are very funny. What were Carter's Little Liver pills for?

I have 2 projects, about 10 years old, hidden in the closet so I can deliberately forget them. I have one that is about 7 years old in a knitting stand that is more of a decorating accessory by now. But my current project, only a year and a half old, is my first cashmere pullover. Discovering that I am underwhelmed by the cashmere. I also frogged some stuff that were just not so interesting.


----------



## snootle (Mar 12, 2015)

Let's see, Rambling rows afghan, Citrus möbius, a homespun scarf, sweater for great niece that she out grew already, alpaca silk shrug waiting to be frogged, soon I will start socks and a few washcloths cuz I need more wip


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


My parents said it for years, still do actually. I was amazed that Jimmy Carter was still alive if he had to take that many liver pills! :shock: 
They did finally explain what Carter's liver pills were, after they composed themselves enough to talk. 
I'm now 33. I won't say how old I was when the above incident occurred.


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, and I have too many projects to count. Ask my hubby.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I always enjoy reading your posts. You are very funny. What were Carter's Little Liver pills for?...


Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carter%27s_Little_Liver_Pills


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

I have a hat and a sweater on the needles. Just finished a slouchy hat with pom-pom for granddaughter. I'll probably begin another hat or a pair of slippers I have been wanting to make to felt. It is nice to change off sometimes.


----------



## Djavan (Sep 6, 2014)

I have several knitting projects and also several crochet. I find it easier to crochet when traveling in our motor home. Especially on some of these bumpy highways.


----------



## Djavan (Sep 6, 2014)

I have several knitting projects and also several crochet. I find it easier to crochet when traveling in our motor home. Especially on some of these bumpy highways.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

at 73, I, too, remember he "more than Carter has liver pills". I wonder if we TRULY understood it when we were little. I admire all of you who are able to have SO many WIP's....me, I tend to work on one--as I'm the type person who HAS to finish one before I begin another!! I've always been this way....guess I won't change now. P.S. I was born on Nov. 1st, and my dear, dear dad, always kidded me and said I had started WWII. For years, I didn't realize how dreadful that time was....but my dad saying it was cute!
And I loved it from him.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carter%27s_Little_Liver_Pills


Ha Ha. Chortle.

It had nada to do with the liver. You have solved a 63 year mystery. I will not be a spoiler and tell the others what they were for.

I am shocked!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I always have two or three projects in the works. Like you I keep something easy/small & handy to take to appointments with me. Tell your hubby you are not crazy.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sock yarn in my back seat as we speak.


Funbusybeader said:


> I even keep a yarn stash in my car sometimes...


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm working on the border of the Tree of Life afghan . . 
a pair of socks . . . 
a short sleeve summer top for me . . . (will probably never get done) . . . . 
a Mermaid me afghan (a Christmas present for my granddaughter that I HOPE is done for Christmas 2015)
a teddy bear . . . . 
a Beautiful Scarf . . . . 
and probably more that I just cannot remember!!!!!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Let's see, I'm currently working on a short-sleeved sweater I designed. Not that big a deal, had help from a book. I also have another sweater on the needles. I think that's all!

Just thought y'all would appreciate the humor in this, though: my hubby asked why would I start one project when I hadn't finished the other one yet? :lol: :lol: :lol: Just to satisfy him (and partly the truth), I told him the other one is long-sleeved and I wouldn't get to wear it till next winter, because at the speed I knit, I wouldn't finish it till late Spring! I had to promise him I wouldn't forget the first sweater before starting the second! Aren't they cute.... :lol:


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

I usually have only one or two at a time. Right now....just finished Boris the Bunny, am working on a sweater, cameo scarf, and making icord that will be woven into trivets.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Actively working, just three, a set of dish cloths, a set of "spa" cloths and a knit cap. Half a dozen others that I will get to eventually. Then there are the spinning, quilting, cross stitch and paper crafting WIPs and UFOs to be considered. For knitting I always have at least two. One for a take along, requires no thinking project (usually a dish cloth)and one that follows a pattern and requires me to pay attention. That one is reserved for home. I have designated a place for long term WIPs and UFOs so that when I find them I can put them in a designated place and eventually finish them.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Bridgeknitter said:


> After all of the reminiscing about Carter's Little Liver Pills, I have to throw out another one. Anyone remember Lydia Pinkham?


Yep!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I have about 6 or 7 projects currently!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Knitting: baby cardi, monkey snuggy blanket, socks, dish cloth. Crochet: baby afghan, 18 inch doll sweater and a puppy for her to walk. The doll sweater and monkey are the ones I am trying to finish. Always fun to see what others are doing.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> more than Carter has liver pills! (I wonder what the cutoff age is for people to get that!)


Made me smile. I'm in the know group.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, there are the concurrent projects...and there are the "I'm bored with it and may NEVER go back to it" projects. I was working on a sweater and put it down to make a baby blanket for a baby due in April. Almost done with the blankie, and I'll get to finish my sweater.

I started a pair of socks...a year ago? and put them down. I have 2 sweaters I started, but lost interest in...will probably end up frogging and starting again. I think that's it for me.

Oh! And a shawl that needs to be blocked.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a large project on the couch to work on in the evenings or whenever I sit down during the day and carry a smaller one with me to work on when I get a chance. I usually have several of each size ready to go all the time! It is more fun to start projects than finish them.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm with you - many multiples. People ask how long it takes to make something and of course, I cannot say as I've been going back and forth between projects :lol:


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

nmclaire said:


> Probably about 8 items. They are tying up my needles. I either have to finish or put them on a holder of sorts.


 :lol: There are some needle sizes that I have more than one of because I needed them and they were busy. Problem solved.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

I get bored easily, so I like to knit small items.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

A shawl, tablecloth, sweater, baby sweater. I'm most likely forgetting one or two things.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a few.It is hard to keep track.


----------

